# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] Pimping your old signature, or make you a new one..

## Gawdlaw

*This service is only open from monday to friday. Or if I'm bored.*
*(don't expect to much since it's a free service)*
*--* 
*P.I.M.P Service: Turning your old signature into a new and better one. (if possible)*

*Adds = $.*

 


 

*Signature Service:*

----------


## P1raten

Make mine better nub.  :Frown:  <3

----------


## Phoen!x

Hi there, 
Just searching for my sign.  :Smile:

----------


## Nikentic

I need one, you choose render and style

----------


## Dragonshadow

You can't pimp mine! (I have the psd if you want to try)

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Just send me  muwhaha.
But I won't do any pimping today. (Late)*

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Make mine better nub.  <3


 >.<

----------


## Ground Zero

Hey fgt you owe me one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Hey fgt you owe me one


*Ownoes, 50 reps first XD hahahaa*

----------


## P1raten

> >.<


Srsly, did you even try -.-

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Srsly, did you even try -.-


*xD Your render sucks :x Na joke..
I lost all my brushes, and my photoshop is Dutch how terrible.. will do my best tomorrow.
Downloading the english version right now.
*

----------


## TuFF

I'll have you pimp mine out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zoidberg

My sig is unpimpable, but I could use some text on it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andeby

I would love you forever if you could make a signature with a Paladin theme (Non of the gay sets please :>) and the name Sezuka on it.

----------


## Saedusii

*Pimp mah sig please.

I wanna see how epic you could make it. 

Because.. well.. you're epic.
*

----------


## insignia96

Do mine nau cause i didnt say please.

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Omg, to much request :O!*

----------


## Ground Zero

> *Omg, to much request :O!*


Thats what you get for opening a business, and I was first! QQ

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Srsly, did you even try -.-


*Done, yay time for Aion now.*





> I need one, you choose render and style


*You can have this once since Elites wanted another render :]* 





> Hey fgt you owe me one


* your turn.


*

----------


## Forgiving

Just make one of a cartoon panda for me, rest it up to you!

----------


## Ciris

Render : http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-47954

Rest is up to you :P Just put my name on it and make it look good

Could you do one without text as well? Thanks :P

----------


## Reflection

http://eu.blizzard.com/screenshots/images/screens/ss136.jpg

You know you like it : o

Two version please, one with text and one without.

----------


## Narudan

pimp this plx(oldsig)

But take your time, im gonna be away for one week

----------


## Gawdlaw

*No hentai sigs?.. :[*

----------


## P1raten

> *No hentai sigs?.. :[*


Colored her for 10$ for some random idiot. Put some cloths on her -.- and make a good sig.
http://i34.tinypic.com/1z2g3g3.png
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/4418/1copycopy.png

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Omg you really don't have hentai taste.*

----------


## Ground Zero

Sexeh Sexeh, Thanks.

----------


## Forgiving

make my sig now gawd plaw?

----------


## Gawdlaw

*No, monday-fiday =P Stiill sunday here hehe, when I have nothing to do @ work tomorrow I will do the siggy's.*

----------


## Equ1N0X

Make me a signature [if you dont mind] based entirely around the concept of A Raccoon. from there go wherever you wish until you feel it is ready for use.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> My sig is unpimpable, but I could use some text on it






> I would love you forever if you could make a signature with a Paladin theme (Non of the gay sets please :>) and the name Sezuka on it.






> Just make one of a cartoon panda for me, rest it up to you!







> Render : http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-47954
> 
> Rest is up to you :P Just put my name on it and make it look good
> 
> Could you do one without text as well? Thanks :P







> http://eu.blizzard.com/screenshots/images/screens/ss136.jpg
> 
> You know you like it : o
> 
> Two version please, one with text and one without.







> Make me a signature [if you dont mind] based entirely around the concept of A Raccoon. from there go wherever you wish until you feel it is ready for use.






> pimp this plx(oldsig)
> 
> But take your time, im gonna be away for one week


 
*Here you go. To much sigsss.. omg 1300 post.*

----------


## Forgiving

You are a beast.

----------


## Xel

Can you make me one? 

I need something very cool and professional xD
Thanks.

----------


## Andeby

Awesome work! You can rep here, right?

----------


## Reflection

Very nice, great work!

----------


## vuth

*Ok, I need a signature from one of the renders linked at the bottom of this post. I would make one myself but I suck at photoshop lol. I just want it to look awesome for me to use here , and to have some nice looking text somewhere on the sig. And maybe a avatar to go along with it that says Vuth. Thanks to you if you can make it for me.


Here's the 2 renders to make it from:

Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window
Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window
*

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Awesome work! You can rep here, right?


*You can give me rep in one of my other post. thank you.*

*Will do more renders tomorrow.*

----------


## Choices

Pimp mine pl0x and edit to, because of my new namechange

----------


## Zoidberg

Holy shizzle that is epic!

----------


## wow4Supplier

I need a signature  :Smile: 
The theme is the anime series "Bleach" which you've probably watched,or at least heard of. You decide what render are you going to use,but I would like Hitsugaya or Hyourinmaru or Ichigo render. Or maybeh Zaraki Kenpachi. Well somehing from those chars of Bleach.

It should say my name,and be cool,like all you signatures.
Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Ciris

Thanks for the sig, Any recommendations on where to get some nice stocks btw? +Rep

----------


## Gawdlaw

*What kind of stocks? Anime renders/people?*




> Can you make me one? 
> 
> I need something very cool and professional xD
> Thanks.


* Anime?*

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Pimp mine pl0x and edit to, because of my new namechange







> *Ok, I need a signature from one of the renders linked at the bottom of this post. I would make one myself but I suck at photoshop lol. I just want it to look awesome for me to use here , and to have some nice looking text somewhere on the sig. And maybe a avatar to go along with it that says Vuth. Thanks to you if you can make it for me.*
> 
> 
> *Here's the 2 renders to make it from:*
> 
> *Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window*
> *Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window*


*I suggest you this render,* 
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f256/xaviersimental/render1054yu.png
*The other 2 you gave me arent good for sigs.*

*Anyway here's the sig.* 
 And Ava

----------


## Xel

I trust in your professional choices.

----------


## vuth

> *I suggest you this render,* 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f256/xaviersimental/render1054yu.png
> *The other 2 you gave me arent good for sigs.*
> 
> *Anyway here's the sig.* 
>  And Ava


ahh I can't see it here at school. guess i gotta wait til i get home, hope it looks sexy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gawdlaw

> I trust in your professional choices.


*I made something that fits your avatar :x Because it makes you look less evil :P!*











> ahh I can't see it here at school. guess i gotta wait til i get home, hope it looks sexy


*I think that you will like it :]*

----------


## P1raten

WTF happened to my hentai sig!?
http://filefap.com/pfiles/54478/1%20copy%20copy.PNG

----------


## Gawdlaw

> WTF happened to my hentai sig!?
> http://filefap.com/pfiles/54478/1%20copy%20copy.PNG


*I'm not doing more then 1 sig for each person.*

----------


## P1raten

> *I'm not doing more then 1 sig for each person.*


You told me you would put more effort in making another try on my current one, which you havent done. So, if you dont want to try my current one again then try the hentai one.  :Wink:

----------


## Gawdlaw

> You told me you would put more effort in making another try on my current one, which you havent done. So, if you dont want to try my current one again then try the hentai one.


*I did made one that looks better then the one you currently have now. Only the text fails lol.*

----------


## ReAcTiOnZ

Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Ameto Umegiri

Something with lots of pink please. Also a avatar =]

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Ameto Umegiri
> 
> Something with lots of pink please. Also a avatar =]


http://animerender.com/forum/index.p...1hZ2UveC1wbmc=

*Tomorrow, or the day after.*

----------


## wow4Supplier

You didn't notice my request, did you? I was way before Chooba...

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Try and pimp mine, bet ya can't do it  :Wink:

----------


## vuth

> *I suggest you this render,* 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f256/xaviersimental/render1054yu.png
> *The other 2 you gave me arent good for sigs.*
> 
> *Anyway here's the sig.* 
>  And Ava


way to spell my name wrong lol

----------


## Gawdlaw

> way to spell my name wrong lol


*LOL. Glad I still have the psd XD but.. Voth sounds more evil you know.. 
*


> You didn't notice my request, did you? I was way before Chooba...



*I don't had time yesterday, maybe I do have some today.
*


> Try and pimp mine, bet ya can't do it


*The text?..*

----------


## Xel

You are awesome Gideon! Thanks alot!

----------


## Gawdlaw

> You are awesome Gideon! Thanks alot!


*your welcome mate* 

*Vuth your sig = fixed.*

**
*Salfauros*

----------


## Nolixz

Hey man, pimp my signature pleas.e

Mafioso style.

...|
...|
...|
.\.. /
.. V

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Hey man, pimp my signature pleas.e
> 
> Mafioso style.
> 
> ...|
> ...|
> ...|
> .\.. /
> .. V


*Alright your next.*

*Chooba here's yours .. xD*




*Nolixz*

*Can't really say that it's an improvement because the sig was already nice.*

----------


## Nolixz

Thanks alot Gawdlaw, but i don't think i'm going to change. I like my sig too much, (Puff) made it.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> *Thanks alot Gawdlaw, but i don't think i'm going to change. I like my sig too much, (Puff) made it.*


*Np, I wont change my sig either.*
*This is more a service for making ugly sigs a bit or much better  Good sigs don't need a change*

----------


## vuth

thnx a ton for the sig and avvy. looks uber. +Rep

----------


## Gawdlaw

> thnx a ton for the sig and avvy. looks uber. +Rep


* Np  Love hearing that.*

----------


## ReAcTiOnZ

*Ty for the sig =] I'm going for the one without Hentai lover written on it xP*

----------


## Gawdlaw

> *Ty for the sig =] I'm going for the one without Hentai lover written on it xP*


*haha, just did that one for fun xD And Np guys*

----------


## wow4Supplier

Like...The coolest sig ever. . .+ Rep
And can you crop me an avatar please?

----------


## Choices

Real sexy Gawdlaw, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## xUrbanx

Hmm try pimping mine, curious on what you would do with it.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Hmm try pimping mine, curious on what you would do with it.


*Not a new one?..* :[

----------


## xUrbanx

> *Not a new one?..* :[


Ah fine since you put the sad face and dots i will give you a render to play with!

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Ah fine since you put the sad face and dots i will give you a render to play with!




*Simple, but good*

----------


## wow4Supplier

Avatar for me pl0x?

----------


## xUrbanx

Thanks mate.
Btw you're avatar is from a show i watched when i was younger but i can't remember what one :]

----------


## TimmeH32

Hey Gawdlaw, could you fix my sig + avatar for me?

If you could, put TimmeH32 in a decent spot, I had this one done for me ages ago..

I still have it. XD

See what you can do with it, Cheers man.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Avatar for me pl0x?


*Can't make a 100x100x avatar yourself? ^_^ It's weekend and I had a free day today hehe.*




> Thanks mate.
> Btw you're avatar is from a show i watched when i was younger but i can't remember what one :]


*Np, the avatar is from the show Medabots =) pretty old but It was very awesome.
* 



> Hey Gawdlaw, could you fix my sig + avatar for me?
> 
> If you could, put TimmeH32 in a decent spot, I had this one done for me ages ago..
> 
> I still have it. XD
> 
> See what you can do with it, Cheers man.


*Monday ^^*

----------


## TimmeH32

Cheers Gawd, I'll check back then. =)

----------


## wow4Supplier

> *Can't make a 100x100x avatar yourself? ^_^ It's weekend and I had a free day today hehe.*


Argh,I know,I'm just too lazy  :Frown:

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Argh,I know,I'm just too lazy


*So am I @ weekends... hehe.*

----------


## Errage

Try and pimp mine if you can. An avatar would be good, too. Good luck, I'm picky  :Wink:

----------


## CimSlunt

Medabee FTW!!! Yus i watch Medabots lol.

Would like an Ava with megan fox as render please  :Big Grin:

----------


## MuffinVendor

Heeeeeey Gawd, I'd love if you could turn this render:  into a daaamn nice signature, I know you can but if you would I love you <3333 I just want it to say Maydie and under that V.C.N

Fenks alot  :Wink:

----------


## DC Gaming

need a custom one done for my services, are you currently making new ones?

----------


## Gawdlaw

*I will make a few on monday.
*

----------


## DC Gaming

Phalaris
"Smile, Its Only Life"

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Will look @ it monday, or a day after.. =]
*

----------


## Gawdlaw

*New rule for adds: They're not free anymore.* 
*New rule for Request: If you ask for a picture on another place to, you aren't getting anything.* 

*- Here goes!*

 

- Errage




Timmeh - 



*Cimslunt*



*Muffinvendor*



(The monitor I'm working with is a bit darker then normal. So it can look weard on your screen : < )

----------


## TimmeH32

Woah Gawd, that looks awesome  :Big Grin:  If you have time could you possibly do an avatar for me - If you have some spare time?

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Woah Gawd, that looks awesome  If you have time could you possibly do an avatar for me - If you have some spare time?


*=3*

*Let's me think of quake or something lol.*

----------


## TimmeH32

Cheers, it's very awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Your welcome :]*

----------


## wow4Supplier

Epic! <3333

----------


## RyeRye

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Donkey Kong
or : Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Donkey Kong: King Of Swing
which ever you can make better.

Color: Colorful
Text: RyeRye
Subtext: Epilogue Event GM
Other: Make it look good! And a avatar please, like the same one I have now, with a border.

Ill +Repx3 after I get it  :Smile: 

thanks man.

----------


## Nikentic

Megabots ftw!

----------


## CimSlunt

Hey just noticed you did my ava. Much appreciated, +Rep

----------


## asbest0s

can I expect you to mess with my sig even if I lost the .psd?

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Donkey Kong
> or : Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Donkey Kong: King Of Swing
> which ever you can make better.
> 
> Color: Colorful
> Text: RyeRye
> Subtext: Epilogue Event GM
> Other: Make it look good! And a avatar please, like the same one I have now, with a border.
> 
> ...


*Epilogue... I also supposed to work with them ^^ Just had no time to really do lol. You're the first today, will try to make it look nice.*




> Megabots ftw!


*Yessss =D*




> Hey just noticed you did my ava. Much appreciated, +Rep


*Your welcome. =)*



> can I expect you to mess with my sig even if I lost the .psd?


*Maybe, will just try to find out.*

----------


## Gawdlaw

*New sigsss...*

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7647/wbpbild.jpg <- pimp it please?:P

----------


## RyeRye

Thanks man!
And thats cool you used to be there.
And +Repx3 it looks good.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7647/wbpbild.jpg <- pimp it please?:P


*That's no sig D: That's a logo. And besides your still a leech : <*
*Contribute something usefull on mmowned, and come back later ^^*



> Thanks man!
> And thats cool you used to be there.
> And +Repx3 it looks good.


*Thanks, glad you like it ^_^
Greetings to S.*

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

> *That's no sig D: That's a logo. And besides your still a leech : <*
> *Contribute something usefull on mmowned, and come back later ^^*
> 
> *Thanks, glad you like it ^_^
> Greetings to S.*


Well im trying to .. im a programmer so when i get better and more advance i will post a bot etc

----------


## DC Gaming

> Phalaris
> "Smile.. Its Only Life"


I got lost in the confusion?
Or maybe you didn't wanna touch it on purpose.

If thats the case, sorry for bringing my post back up.

----------


## .Baine.

> *New rule for adds: They're not free anymore.*


Meaning?

(filler)

----------


## Gawdlaw

> I got lost in the confusion?
> Or maybe you didn't wanna touch it on purpose.
> 
> If thats the case, sorry for bringing my post back up.


*?? What ur talking about??*




> Meaning?
> 
> (filler)


*No advertisement pictures banners etc for free.*
*Since a good advertisement brings more cash most of the times.*

----------


## DC Gaming

I mean you skipped doing mine lol

----------


## Gawdlaw

> I mean you skipped doing mine lol


*Ah.. I did not see the image first @ work.
Will work on it, maybe later this day.*

----------


## Gawdlaw

> I mean you skipped doing mine lol

----------


## Nemonik

O hai der! 

Could you make something nice with my sig? Only thing that I request is to have Acidburnsz somewhere in the siggy.

<3

----------


## pqs

Hey, I would really like to see how you could pimp mine. Mine is shit and took nothing to make, so could you do one? I'm leaving it up to you, as you want it, but could you have pqs in it somehow? Also no anime, I think cartoonish stuff is gay, no offense to those who like it, I respect your opinions :P something cool + dark + fiery + evil  :Big Grin: 

If not I would LOVE a Killzone 2 sig. I would also use it on my killzone forums  :Big Grin:  Something badass.... but no pqs needed on it.


Will forever be in your debt if you do this  :Big Grin: 

Thanks

----------


## asbest0s

Hey  :Smile:  Love the work you've done, although Im going to stick to my old sig, I like it being more colorful.

anyhow
+rep for the effort

// for some reason I cant give you rep. Once thats fixed you can expect 2 rep from me

----------


## Proxes

Render Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity 

or Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity which ever you think will come out better

Design Anything you think will make it better

Text Proxes

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Hey, I would really like to see how you could pimp mine. Mine is shit and took nothing to make, so could you do one? I'm leaving it up to you, as you want it, but could you have pqs in it somehow? Also no anime, I think cartoonish stuff is gay, no offense to those who like it, I respect your opinions :P something cool + dark + fiery + evil 
> 
> If not I would LOVE a Killzone 2 sig. I would also use it on my killzone forums  Something badass.... but no pqs needed on it.
> 
> 
> Will forever be in your debt if you do this 
> 
> Thanks

----------


## ShadowSyth

Hey, would you please pimp my sig or make a new one?
Text: Syth
Make it dark and evil, maybe with death or something :Smile:

----------


## Gawdlaw

*No more sigs for today  Having a deadline for something -.-
*

----------


## wow4Supplier

Nominated this thread cuz I see epic work done around here  :Smile:

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Nominated this thread cuz I see epic work done around here


*Yay thank you :P haha*
*Not* *that I care much about those nominations ^^*

----------


## pqs

Thanks man, love the scout class, one of the coolest looking. Once I get Adobe I will try learn to add more effects e.g. fire/thunder etc.
Can't +Rep for some reason. It says "You cannot give rep to this post" you know why? Is it because its too old?

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Dono, why. Just try it on another thread, or on a later moment.
*

----------


## Dragonshadow

You can't pimp mine! Bwahaha!

----------


## Gawdlaw

> You can't pimp mine! Bwahaha!


*Ofcours not, I'm way to awesome to do that*

----------


## Submit

Resources:
Background - http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/872...2409185357.jpg
Text - http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/1151/theshaft.jpg
Nuts - http://lancaster.unl.edu/food/Images-CIQ/walnut-300.jpg (Use the one used in my current sig. plz)

Current Sig.:


If you can do better, plz upload the pic here. +Rep

----------


## Shykon

The Signature should be rly cool =), and feature a Male BE paladin. If given a weapon, it should be a sword such as the ashbringer. The BE should have white hair with hairstyle 4 http://www.tentonhammer.com/image/view/47350/preview. He should be swinging the sword or attacking in some way. The name Shykon should be on there somewhere.
Blood knight should be written on the side/top/bottom of the signature somewhere.

----------

